# This made made me happy :)



## cgriffs (Aug 7, 2011)

thought I'd share

have fun


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

great guy and cool haircut!!! and his trowsers are the best!


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

he IS above the law lol


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

peash00ter said:


> he IS above the law lol


definately!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

LoL

Check this one


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That was definitely time worth spent..

LOL


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i AGREE LGD


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

e~shot said:


> LoL
> 
> Check this one


 love the one in IKEA!!! laughing my ass in pieces


----------

